# New puppy supplies queries



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Dear Havanese family
I am Anita and our baby ‘Cookie Rose’ will join us in 3 months. We live in Oman and our puppy is in UK and they have to be at least 4 months before they are allowed to enter Oman. So we have time - but the planner in me already has the checklists ready. So please be patient with my very many queries over the next few months.
So firstly regarding her expen set up.

1. We are wanting to get this kind of expen








Yaheetech Heavy Duty 8 Panel Dog Play Pen Pet Playpen for Puppy/Rabbit/Duck/Cat Foldable Exercise Pen Indoor Outdoor : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Yaheetech Heavy Duty 8 Panel Dog Play Pen Pet Playpen for Puppy/Rabbit/Duck/Cat Foldable Exercise Pen Indoor Outdoor at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk




It’s not available here but will get it shipped from UK. Any advice whether this will be great for her for years to come, as don’t want to have to purchase again. The plan is to have this set up with 6 panels as a rectangle with her litter box on a side and crate on the other. I got this idea from a previous post from Karen.

2. We are planning to buy the Midwest double door crate 24 by 18 by 19.








Midwest Homes Dog Crate Life Stages Double Door 24"


gives your dog a safe and cozy place to retreat and serves as a valuable tool for housebreaking - Midwest Homes Dog Crate Life Stages Double Door - Dubai UAE




www.thehappydolphinpets.com




Again would this last us for the long haul from 4 months to as long as possible?

Thank you very much. Attaching pictures of Cookie Rose for the cuteness factor 😄♥🌹


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Both should work fine for you! You may find that just a comfy bed is all you need in the pen, and you can use the crate as a second “containment space” elsewhere in the house, which is very useful!


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you Karen, that’s good to know. 
Any suggestions for a good comfy bed for Havanese? Size as well?


krandall said:


> Both should work fine for you! You may find that just a comfy bed is all you need in the pen, and you can use the crate as a second “containment space” elsewhere in the house, which is very useful!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks good - the only thing to possibly watch is having the crate inside the pen (as opposed to attached to the pen) - as some forum members have had their little acrobats climb on the crate to use to get out of the pen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havlover2016 said:


> Thank you Karen, that’s good to know.
> Any suggestions for a good comfy bed for Havanese? Size as well?


We’ve had a TON of different beds, and a lot are ones we’ve picked up locally. But right now, these are, by far, the favorites. They vie for spots in these!!!:









Amazon.com : PUPPBUDD Calming Dog Bed Cat Bed Donut, Faux Fur Pet Bed Self-Warming Donut Cuddler, Comfortable Round Plush Dog Beds for Small Dogs and Cats Up to 25lbs : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : PUPPBUDD Calming Dog Bed Cat Bed Donut, Faux Fur Pet Bed Self-Warming Donut Cuddler, Comfortable Round Plush Dog Beds for Small Dogs and Cats Up to 25lbs : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Looks good - the only thing to possibly watch is having the crate inside the pen (as opposed to attached to the pen) - as some forum members have had their little acrobats climb on the crate to use to get out of the pen.


Yep!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> We’ve had a TON of different beds, and a lot are ones we’ve picked up locally. But right now, these are, by far, the favorites. They vie for spots in these!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking at this type of bed and considering getting one for Perry. For the moment, this is his bed (and size) that he likes... 








Amazon.com : Aspen Pet Oval Cuddler Pet Bed for Small Breeds 20-inch by 16-inch Chocolate Brown : Small Dog Bed : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Aspen Pet Oval Cuddler Pet Bed for Small Breeds 20-inch by 16-inch Chocolate Brown : Small Dog Bed : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com


























though he, like many other Havs, often likes to sleep 1/2 on 1/2 off it


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> We’ve had a TON of different beds, and a lot are ones we’ve picked up locally. But right now, these are, by far, the favorites. They vie for spots in these!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karen - have you washed that one yet - can you just throw it into the washing machine and it come out ok?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

As far as beds, it seems like many have a preference as to what type of bed they like depending on how they sleep. Sundance sleeps stretched out so some beds intended for his size are too small. Some like a little bolster, others don’t. I originally wanted to buy a ”fancy” bed since I knew it would be in our main living area, I thought he’d be comfortable in anything! Since I didn’t find the “perfect” bed in time, I ended up picking a couple of inexpensive beds at Home Goods and I’m so glad I did. It turns out Sundance does have preferences, and as he became potty trained in different areas of the house I really liked having beds in different rooms. My house is small, so right now I have one in the office, one in our bedroom, and one in our upstairs loft. I did have one in our living room but in the summer he sleeps on the air conditioning vent so it disappeared somewhere and I just now remembered it’s probably behind the washing machine or something  One cushion type bed somehow became DS’s video game floor pillow. The beds also make nice landing zones for toys that migrate around the house  Many that I found at Home Goods have turned out to be better quality than what I purchased at full price elsewhere, sometimes with small flaws I could easily fix like one with a broken zipper. I don’t know what kind of outlet stores are near you, but I would go that route if you can in the beginning.

it does seem like the donut beds are really popular, but I haven’t found one that’s a good size for Sundance locally yet. Sundance likes beds with sides but only if it’s comfortable for him to also see out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Karen - have you washed that one yet - can you just throw it into the washing machine and it come out ok?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you all for the recommendations. Will check it out. 
Also Melissa thank you for pointing out about the crate being used to escape 😉😄. 
Would a donut bed or a plastic crate in the expen serve well instead? We could use the crate else where.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Havlover2016 said:


> Thank you all for the recommendations. Will check it out.
> Also Melissa thank you for pointing out about the crate being used to escape 😉😄.
> Would a donut bed or a plastic crate in the expen serve well instead? We could use the crate else where.


Plastic crate can be climbed on too. But you may not have a climber and is needed the metal crate could be put outside with a diary into the pen.

That being said, i personally prefer a plastic crate over the metal ones overall anyway. I don't even own a metal crate but that just comes down to your personal preference.


----------



## NN21 (Sep 10, 2020)

Here's what worked for us: 
Petmate Plastic crate : For nighttime sleep (we also take this for car travel). We layer it with towels or mattress-pads sewn to fit the crate. We started off with a Midwest metal crate but the one we got had some wires with some sharp edges, so returned it & settled on this one. This also helped limit Maple's space when she was a baby (to avoid nightime bathroom accidents). She also uses it now during the day as her den.

Ex-pen: We have two: Amazon Basics (used as a pen with indoor potty & restpad) & the Midwest one (used more like a gate to keep her in the kitchen when needed). 

This bed from Walmart for daytime naps (bought a size larger expecting she'll stay in it through her nap. Hahaha, not happening at all, ever  ) This is how she is right now!


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you so much for the recommendations NN21. 
And love how Maple is sleeping. Guess it’s a Havanese trait 😀😜


NN21 said:


> Here's what worked for us:
> Petmate Plastic crate : For nighttime sleep (we also take this for car travel). We layer it with towels or mattress-pads sewn to fit the crate. We started off with a Midwest metal crate but the one we got had some wires with some sharp edges, so returned it & settled on this one. This also helped limit Maple's space when she was a baby (to avoid nightime bathroom accidents). She also uses it now during the day as her den.
> 
> Ex-pen: We have two: Amazon Basics (used as a pen with indoor potty & restpad) & the Midwest one (used more like a gate to keep her in the kitchen when needed).
> ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

NN21 said:


> We started off with a Midwest metal crate but the one we got had some wires with some sharp edges, so returned it & settled on this one.


I had two Midwest crates that we only used briefly and mine were great. I have collected about 6-7 Midwest ex-pens and one also had a problem with the wires. I think they have a good return/exchange policy but it was on the door I planned to remove anyway (the one without the door was out of stock). I don’t know if it came directly from Midwest. The “gold” zinc one I purchased was really terrible. Generally I think they’re good because they’re affordable and good quality for the price, which allowed me to buy multiples for our semi open floor plan and multi story house, but I think there have to be outliers at that price point, too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Plastic crate can be climbed on too. But you may not have a climber and is needed the metal crate could be put outside with a diary into the pen.
> 
> That being said, i personally prefer a plastic crate over the metal ones overall anyway. I don't even own a metal crate but that just comes down to your personal preference.


Ilike plastic crates better in general too, but this may be partially climate-related. Plastic crates tend to be“cozier” and more den-like, while wire crates allow more air flow. In our bed room and the dining room, we have very pretty white wooden crates, but I would NEVER use these for puppies, or dogs who were not absolutely calm and reliable in a crate, because they could be chewed through! But they look more like furniture!

Dogs can ABSOLUTELY use a plastic crate as an “escape hatch”:









Here is Kodi’s bedroom as a baby, with a wire crate attached to the outside of is pen. This method will prevent climbing:










Here is what we have moved to for our puppies since then, since they all sleep in our bedroom at night now. We no longer have a crate in their pen at all, just a comfy bed!:










And these are our “grown-up” dog crates in the dining room and bedroom:


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you Karen for the explanation. Yes I can see how the plastic crate can be used to escape. 
I love your wooden crates so hopefully a few years down the line. 
For now we will have the expen set up with a litter box and a donut bed. 
And Karen, I am loving your ‘Raising Ducky’ post Super informative and I love following Ducky♥♥


krandall said:


> Ilike plastic crates better in general too, but this may be partially climate-related. Plastic crates tend to be“cozier” and more den-like, while wire crates allow more air flow. In our bed room and the dining room, we have very pretty white wooden crates, but I would NEVER use these for puppies, or dogs who were not absolutely calm and reliable in a crate, because they could be chewed through! But they look more like furniture!
> 
> Dogs can ABSOLUTELY use a plastic crate as an “escape hatch”:
> View attachment 175357
> ...


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you all for your recommendations 
So I’m going to get the following
1. Yaheetech Heavy Duty 6 Panel Dog Playpen Pet Exercise Pen Cat Rabbit Fence Indoor/Outdoor Enclosure Run Cage 80cm X 80cm : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

2. 








Amazon.com : PUPPBUDD Calming Dog Bed Cat Bed Donut, Faux Fur Pet Bed Self-Warming Donut Cuddler, Comfortable Round Plush Dog Beds for Small Dogs and Cats Up to 25lbs : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : PUPPBUDD Calming Dog Bed Cat Bed Donut, Faux Fur Pet Bed Self-Warming Donut Cuddler, Comfortable Round Plush Dog Beds for Small Dogs and Cats Up to 25lbs : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Will the size L be suitable?

3. Will be getting a pet mate plastic kennel
For car rides and vet appointments. Also planning for the 4 month old Cookie to use it for night time. What size is good from puppy to adult size?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havlover2016 said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations
> So I’m going to get the following
> 1. Yaheetech Heavy Duty 6 Panel Dog Playpen Pet Exercise Pen Cat Rabbit Fence Indoor/Outdoor Enclosure Run Cage 80cm X 80cm : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


The bed I linked is perfect for a smaller Havanese… 10-12 lbs, or a puppy. If you think yours is likely to end up larger, go up a size. We have this size for Pixel, in Dave’s office, and then we have two of the largest ones, that our dogs curl up in together. But they hold AT LEAST a couple of Havanese comfortably!










The Petmate kennel is a great crate for the house. While it is better than nothing in the car, it is not really great protection in the car. All it offers is containment, not protection. A better choice would be a softsided airline carrier strapped into the back seat for car travel.


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you Karen. So I’ll get the bed in size L for now

Yes you are right about the petmate kennel in the car. Any suggestions for car carriers please?



krandall said:


> The bed I linked is perfect for a smaller Havanese… 10-12 lbs, or a puppy. If you think yours is likely to end up larger, go up a size. We have this size for Pixel, in Dave’s office, and then we have two of the largest ones, that our dogs curl up in together. But they hold AT LEAT a couple of Havanese comfortably!
> 
> View attachment 175400
> 
> ...


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Havlover2016 said:


> Thank you Karen. So I’ll get the bed in size L for now
> 
> Yes you are right about the petmate kennel in the car. Any suggestions for car carriers please?


Depending on the size of your dog, you can go for something like the sherpa bag... or some people like the airpod... some say they're crash tested, but for me the bigger issue is that they won't pop open if you're in an accident (and there's less room for them to bounce around inside in case of an accident.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havlover2016 said:


> Thank you Karen. So I’ll get the bed in size L for now
> 
> Yes you are right about the petmate kennel in the car. Any suggestions for car carriers please?


Sherpa, Petego and Sturdi are some of the brands that people seem to like a lot. I hope other people will chime in here, because I have much different car crate systems that I am sure are not available to you, and are probably not appropriate for your needs anyway, with only one dog. Iknow there are lots of people on here who use soft sided carriers. The difference between one that is ONLY used on a plane, and one that you are using frequently in the car, is that you want one for the car to be easy to get the dog in and out of quickly. And I am not familiar enough with the different models to advise on that. I do have two airline bags, but they are ONLY for flying. (they COULD be used in the car, but I don’t use them that way!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Depending on the size of your dog, you can go for something like the sherpa bag... or some people like the airpod... some say they're crash tested, but for me the bigger issue is that they won't pop open if you're in an accident (and there's less room for them to bounce around inside in case of an accident.


Yes! I think these soft sided bags, if well made, are probably the very safest way to confine a small puppy in the car.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, Mellisa travels with her (smaller) Havanese by air frequently. So she probably has more experience with the softsided carriers than anyone on the forum. I bought my second airline bag based on her advice!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> BTW, Mellisa travels with her (smaller) Havanese by air frequently. So she probably has more experience with the softsided carriers than anyone on the forum. I bought my second airline bag based on her advice!


Thanks Karen. We use the sherpa (because it's not lined inside so easier to clean since he gets car sick) in the car and a different one for plane travel (the sides extend out to give them more room). However, I'd prefer something for the car that would stay firmly open a little better for the easy in / out that Karen describes. The sherpa works and it's great for how we use it because it folds down to store more easily - so it's easier to throw it in a suitcase once we get to the airport and switch to his flying bag. the problem I have with it in the car is that, because it does fold down easily, the sides won't really stay firmly up/ square, so when you're putting them in you have to also kind of pull the sides up because they can collapse in. I think if you don't really ever fold it down, it might stay up a little better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Thanks Karen. We use the sherpa (because it's not lined inside so easier to clean since he gets car sick) in the car and a different one for plane travel (the sides extend out to give them more room). However, I'd prefer something for the car that would stay firmly open a little better for the easy in / out that Karen describes. The sherpa works and it's great for how we use it because it folds down to store more easily - so it's easier to throw it in a suitcase once we get to the airport and switch to his flying bag. the problem I have with it in the car is that, because it does fold down easily, the sides won't really stay firmly up/ square, so when you're putting them in you have to also kind of pull the sides up because they can collapse in. I think if you don't really ever fold it down, it might stay up a little better.


I can attest to it staying square if you don’t fold it down, because until I read this just now, I had no idea you COULD collapse it! LOL! And mine does stay square!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> I've been looking at this type of bed and considering getting one for Perry. For the moment, this is his bed (and size) that he likes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melissa- Chase has a bed that looks exactly like the one with the bone on the side you linked and he loves it! I think I actually picked it up at Tractor Supply on sale. The last time I washed it, before I put it back in his pen, I had it nearby but not yet inside because I was rotating his toys and the second he saw it he went nuts! He hopped on it as soon as I put it down!

He did chew the bone off the side but it was sewn on very well- I just cut it off to avoid him eating it. Trust me he has TONS of chew toys but he must have found it to be a fun chew, lol.


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you Melissa and Karen. I will be getting the sherpa a little later on then. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Moving on to the toilet training. 
Cookie will be litter trained with access to the garden. After a lot of reading on this forum- I have decided to go with the pine litter and a litter box with grate. As it can get very hot here in the Middle East I will definitely need a indoor option. 
Sorry if this query is silly - so I live on the top floor penthouse apartment of my building and I have a big patio garden. Now I have raised beds with soil which I use for a veggie garden. Could I make one of those raised bed with grass for a potty spot as well? We have a big garden around our complex as well which we will use as well. 

For the litter box 
I have decided on this 









Amazon.com: Pet Awesome Dog Potty Tray / Puppy Pee Pad Holder 25”x20” Indoor Wee Training for Small and Medium Dogs : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Pet Awesome Dog Potty Tray / Puppy Pee Pad Holder 25”x20” Indoor Wee Training for Small and Medium Dogs : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





And this is the pine litter we get here. Is this fine? 






Woody litter. Padovan


Hygienic litter for small animals



www.padovanpetfood.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havlover2016 said:


> Moving on to the toilet training.
> Cookie will be litter trained with access to the garden. After a lot of reading on this forum- I have decided to go with the pine litter and a litter box with grate. As it can get very hot here in the Middle East I will definitely need a indoor option.
> Sorry if this query is silly - so I live on the top floor penthouse apartment of my building and I have a big patio garden. Now I have raised beds with soil which I use for a veggie garden. Could I make one of those raised bed with grass for a potty spot as well? We have a big garden around our complex as well which we will use as well.
> 
> ...


Sure, you can make yourself a little lawn for your pup in your garden. Just be aware that pee often burns grass, so you would need to water it in to avoid that. And he doesn't really need it. I small area with some pea store would make him just as happy, and would probably be easier to maintain in the heat!

The potty tray you picked is the same one that we use. They work well.

You certainly CAN use that litter, but it will be expensive. Are there people with horses in you area? If so, see if you can get pine pellet horse bedding. It comes in 40 lb bags and is MUCH less expensive that way!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Havlover2016 said:


> Moving on to the toilet training.
> Cookie will be litter trained with access to the garden. After a lot of reading on this forum- I have decided to go with the pine litter and a litter box with grate. As it can get very hot here in the Middle East I will definitely need a indoor option.
> Sorry if this query is silly - so I live on the top floor penthouse apartment of my building and I have a big patio garden. Now I have raised beds with soil which I use for a veggie garden. Could I make one of those raised bed with grass for a potty spot as well? We have a big garden around our complex as well which we will use as well.
> 
> ...


Definitely can use the raised beds. I moved into a house that was completely tiled outside with my last dog so we built a couple of raised beds, added dirt, grass and she had her outdoor areas .


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Oh great. Do you like the potty tray Karen?
And what is the small area that you suggested in the garden? Sorry I couldn’t follow. 

Not many horses but I am trying to get in touch with the equestrian trading place. Thank you for the suggestions. 



krandall said:


> Sure, you can make yourself a little lawn for your pup in your garden. Just be aware that pee often burns grass, so you would need to water it in to avoid that. And he doesn't really need it. I small area with some pea store would make him just as happy, and would probably be easier to maintain in the heat!
> 
> The potty tray you picked is the same one that we use. They work well.
> 
> You certainly CAN use that litter, but it will be expensive. Are there people with horses in you area? If so, see if you can get pine pellet horse bedding. It comes in 40 lb bags and is MUCH less expensive that way!!!


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank
You Melissa. 


Melissa Brill said:


> Definitely can use the raised beds. I moved into a house that was completely tiled outside with my last dog so we built a couple of raised beds, added dirt, grass and she had her outdoor areas .


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Melissa does it smell though 😉


Havlover2016 said:


> Thank
> You Melissa.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havlover2016 said:


> Oh great. Do you like the potty tray Karen?
> And what is the small area that you suggested in the garden? Sorry I couldn’t follow.
> 
> Not many horses but I am trying to get in touch with the equestrian trading place. Thank you for the suggestions.



Sorry, it should have read Pea STONE. LOL! I just meant instead of planting grass. The pea stone is easy to rinse off now and then as needed.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Havlover2016 said:


> Melissa does it smell though 😉


Ours didn't but we were sure to keep it watered. It also might depend on whether it has good drainage.


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you Melissa and Karen! Love all the advice ♥


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

So pea stone is like gravel right, Karen. 
That sounds like a great idea. Does it smell ? It can it just be washed off and sounds easier to maintain than grass. And easily available because of the many beaches here. 


krandall said:


> Sorry, it should have read Pea STONE. LOL! I just meant instead of planting grass. The pea stone is easy to rinse off now and then as needed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havlover2016 said:


> So pea stone is like gravel right, Karen.
> That sounds like a great idea. Does it smell ? It can it just be washed off and sounds easier to maintain than grass. And easily available because of the many beaches here.


With one dog, being rinsed off from time to time, I don’t think it will be a problem, any more than any other outdoor surface. It’s easier to clean than most! And yes, it is just small, rounded gravel that doesn’t hurt their feet.


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you Karen ♥


krandall said:


> With one dog, being rinsed off from time to time, I don’t think it will be a problem, any more than any other outdoor surface. It’s easier to clean than most! And yes, it is just small, rounded gravel that doesn’t hurt their feet.


----------

